# Moss Looks like S



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

That's slate?

Maybe try something more porous. The rhizome needs something more pocked to attach itself to.

You can superglue for a cleaner look.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

buy a loofa at Walmart or Target for $1....instead of using a fishing line/cotton thread cut the loofa into large enough pieces that it can wrap around the entire rock and zip tie to keep tight


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

defiesexistence said:


> That's slate?
> 
> Maybe try something more porous. The rhizome needs something more pocked to attach itself to.
> 
> You can superglue for a cleaner look.


Yea it is Slate.

Im going to try the loofa idea... sounds awesome... Thanks


----------



## Matty (Dec 4, 2009)

Smooth surfaces are hard to have moss adhere too. Things like driftwood, rocks with little crevices and such work great.

If you'd like to use the same rock I'd try finding some parts where you can kind of shove some moss in and it will hold by itself. 

I tried the string method.:angryfire


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Im hoping if i get the loofa to cover the rock the moss can grow on it. I Really like the shape of the rock and want it to cover the entire thing, and drape over the sides to the rocks below.

When i do get something to cover the rock (some mesh material) what should i use to connect the moss to it?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

I've used some green or brown thin cotton thread. It's barely noticeable, and eventually I expect it will rot away on its own. Until then, or when I get sick of it, it doesn't noticeably detract from the view


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

gringostar9 said:


> Im hoping if i get the loofa to cover the rock the moss can grow on it. I Really like the shape of the rock and want it to cover the entire thing, and drape over the sides to the rocks below.
> 
> When i do get something to cover the rock (some mesh material) what should i use to connect the moss to it?


Put the moss under it. The moss will attach to the rock as it grows, and also grow around the netting, covering it.


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

If you like the rock shape and form that much why cover the whole thing in moss? Im for the idead of using a more porus rock. Becuase it sounds easy to grow it on there but with rocks like slate you will be forever re-applying it and waiting a while for it to be how you want it.

Swan


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Personally I like to use regular hairnets. It doesn't matter if the rock is smooth or not. Place a thin layer of moss all over the rock and then put a hairnet over the rock and tie the bottom. The loofa works to, but is much more visible intially. The hairnet usually comes in black or brown and becomes almost invisible when you stretch it out over the rock.


----------



## 01111000 (Dec 8, 2009)

You can also use the little net bag thing that onions come in. I started using that after my loofa was cut up.


















The red color makes it stand out. In a few months it'll be invisible.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

IME, for moss on a rough surface (driftwood, for example), in 3 weeks they're stuck pretty good and you can remove whatever was holding them down. It might take longer for smoother surfaces (slate).


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Apr 27, 2006)

Matty said:


> Smooth surfaces are hard to have moss adhere too. Things like driftwood, rocks with little crevices and such work great.


Word.


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Found a loofa to use. Its purple but hopefully the moss will cover it and it will never be seen again after a few months.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Try spreading it more evenly on the entire rock surface. Small vertical strands should show up in a few days

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Will do...


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Your problem is this (I believe): you've put a huge clump of it in one place, when you're suppose to only place a few strands of moss over the surface and allow it to spread on its own. This is what I've done and mine looks fine...and it's actually about time for me to clip my threads.


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yea i spent a half hour spreading it over the rock, so hopefully it will fill in quicker that way.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Option said:


> Your problem is this (I believe): you've put a huge clump of it in one place, when you're suppose to only place a few strands of moss over the surface and allow it to spread on its own.


Agreed. Plus, the moss on the bottom of the clump will die.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

You will need to untie and adjust it as it grows. The moss will grow out of the net, but will not spread under it, so it will stay in the area that it is now.


----------



## Yoder808 (Oct 25, 2010)

How tight do you tie the loofa on the rock? Any luck on growth yet?


----------



## hamsterman (Jan 17, 2007)

I personally like to use fishing line, but you have to spread the moss and tie it with a lot of string spaced out evenly. The hairnets and net materials are an eyesore.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

hamsterman said:


> I personally like to use fishing line, but you have to spread the moss and tie it with a lot of string spaced out evenly. The hairnets and net materials are an eyesore.


True. But so is the luminescence of fishing line. I use cotton thread that matches the color of the moss youre trying to grow.


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

chad320 said:


> True. But so is the luminescence of fishing line. I use cotton thread that matches the color of the moss youre trying to grow.


I use wonder invisible nylon thread. It's VERY strong for being so thin. It's almost painful to work with b/c it's so thin and I have trouble seeing it unless I'm working under and incredbly bright light. http://www.ylicorp.com/Wonder.html

I picked up a bobbin? of it from 1-2-3 stitch.


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

The moss is slowly growing in. It still does not look good but i think the loofa is going to give it a good handle and should grow in and cover in in about 2 months. I dont have very good light on that side of the tank so it is growing slowly.


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

It's starting to look better


----------

